# Most Miles In A Day



## Johnskiismore (Jun 1, 2009)

Whether it is by mountain or road bike, what is the most miles you've done in a day?


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 1, 2009)

only 113 for me (Road)but it was in Colorado and had numerous mountian passes. 
54 miles MTB in Moab, 

I've got Radonneur friends that regularly do 300K to 400K  rides.
Check out the rides on http://www.rusa.org/

Some rides start at 3am with lights. Some just don't end at the end of the day.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 1, 2009)

175


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow, I'm impressed with those numbers!  I just picked up MTBing last summer, and of course now that I am doing that I get interested in road biking because of the distances you can cover.  Thinking next summer road biking as well, and riding 150 miles to visit my parents in MA once a month


----------



## Greg (Jun 1, 2009)

12.6 (MTB). Pretty lame, I know. That was mostly singletrack though with a bit of fire road:

http://crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7&t=490&w=0

Would like to get in a few 15 milers this season.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 1, 2009)

Greg said:


> 12.6 (MTB). Pretty lame, I know. That was mostly singletrack though with a bit of fire road:
> 
> http://crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7&t=490&w=0
> 
> Would like to get in a few 15 milers this season.



That's gotta be the most for me too, though I think I may have put in more miles at White Memorial a few years back.  I had no GPS then, so I don't know.

15+ mile rides this year is the goal.


----------



## TheBEast (Jun 1, 2009)

I did the 24 hours of Allamuchy last summer.  Did 6 laps of the course in 24 hours, with each lap being 11 miles, so 66 miles in that span.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 1, 2009)

On a MTB probably 8 or 9 for me so far


----------



## mondeo (Jun 1, 2009)

60ish last year, should have cut it off at 50. Did 25 miles and a 5 mile run the day before and at 50 miles legs were done, the last 10 home screwed up my Achilles and sidelined me for about a month.


----------



## Paul (Jun 1, 2009)

About 65 on the road, 35 on a MTB.


----------



## Marc (Jun 1, 2009)

108... I'd like to increase that this year.  Done the 190 in two days of the PMC twice.

Nice job on the 175 Andy.


----------



## JD (Jun 1, 2009)

35ish on my SS with Big J...something like 4K vert.  May have ridden farther, but that was the longest ride I ever clocked...that was enough for a single ride.  In a 24 hour event i could prolly have done that twice.  Not sure it would be much fun though...


----------



## gorgonzola (Jun 2, 2009)

55 road (on a mtb) 28 trail


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 2, 2009)

I think 5 miles..I road the boardwalk in Ocean City NJ..2.5 miles and back..long freaking bike riding..probably took almost an hour...A five mile bike ride is long so I can't imagine 30 or 50 or 100mph but you road bikers with your spandex go mad fast.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jun 2, 2009)

53 on Sunday on the Road.

Trying to work up to the Ididaride this summer.


----------



## mondeo (Jun 2, 2009)

mattchuck2 said:


> 53 on Sunday on the Road.
> 
> Trying to work up to the Ididaride this summer.


I wanted to do the Harpoon B2B ride this summer, but I didn't do enough cardio over the winter to begin with and haven't been on the bike since April, so definately out of the question. Pan-Mass was also on the list of aspirations. Also not happening. Century in September might work out if I can get back on the bike soon and stay healthy through the summer.


----------



## Marc (Jun 3, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I wanted to do the Harpoon B2B ride this summer, but I didn't do enough cardio over the winter to begin with and haven't been on the bike since April, so definately out of the question. Pan-Mass was also on the list of aspirations. Also not happening. Century in September might work out if I can get back on the bike soon and stay healthy through the summer.



If you want anyone to ride your century with, let me know.


----------



## abc (Jun 4, 2009)

Road: 100 
Dirt road: 60+
Single/double track: ~30

Any ZA'ers doing the D2R2 in mid-August?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 7, 2009)

bvibert said:


> That's gotta be the most for me too, though I think I may have put in more miles at White Memorial a few years back.  I had no GPS then, so I don't know.
> 
> 15+ mile rides this year is the goal.



Pulled off a 15+ miler today.  That's probably about my limit right now, at least on terrain like what we rode today.  I'd like to work up to around a 20 miler at Nass, but I have some conditioning to do before that will happen.


----------



## rueler (Jun 7, 2009)

Mtb: 50ish miles at the VT 50

Road: 100km which relates to 60 something miles

Nice work on the 15 miler Brian. Twenty milers are in your immediate future...just be sure to throw in the flatter flowier miles on the Scoville side and it won't hurt as bad when you are finished.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 7, 2009)

rueler said:


> Mtb: 50ish miles at the VT 50
> 
> Road: 100km which relates to 60 something miles
> 
> Nice work on the 15 miler Brian. Twenty milers are in your immediate future...just be sure to throw in the flatter flowier miles on the Scoville side and it won't hurt as bad when you are finished.



We had quite a bit of climbing in our route.  The next time we do a long ride the Johnnycake climb most likely won't be part of the route (at least not all of it), so that will help on the fatigue front.


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2009)

Really tired all day today, but I think I could have ridden more today if I had to. 15+ is fun, but if you want to pull it off in any reasonable amount of time, you gotta keep moving.


----------

